# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Cross Country ist so gefährlich!

## noox

Wie schwer so eine Wiesenkurve gleich wird - mit Cross-Country Reifen, Sattelstütze heraußen und ohne Fahrtechnik.

Manche lassens aber auch wirklich g'scheit krachen.







Jetzt weiß ich auch was ich mit meinem Intense Rahmen am Ende seiner Lebensdauer mache  :Big Grin:

----------


## cryion

ma muss aber fairerweise erwähnen, dass sich der typ mit fullface und glory (oda was es war) auch nicht ganz so leicht getan hat. ^^

----------


## noox

Ja, einer war auch mit Commencal Meta 6 unterwegs. Hat auch net besser ausgesehen.

Es ist ja echt zach. Mit einem sehr gut rollenden Reifen hast auf so einem Untergrund wenig chance. Und mit XC-Geometrie downhill ist einfach zach. Schwer die Balance zu finden zwischen Überschlag und Druck am Vorderrad. Und die Sattelstütze ist immer im Weg. Aber manche sind schon abartig durchgerauscht...


Edit: Ah, die zwei schnellen hatten echt an Downhiller... Schräg, die anderen mit XC-Bikes und die kommen mit Doppelbrücke  :Wink:

----------


## 9chrisking9

hahaa so geil der auf 1:43 min  :Mr. Yellow: 

schaut vui spaßig aus....aba vll macht des a die geile mukke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## grunzl

> hahaa so geil der auf 1:43 min


ja, das is da beste  :Big Grin:  
aber der bei 1:34 hats auch drauf...

----------


## noox

Ich muss dazu jetzt eine alte Geschichte anbringen:

Rangers-Ausflug am Gardasee. Harry und Lois mittlerweilen eher am XC-Bike unterwegs. Am Abend am Campingplatz lernen wir ein (sehr nettes) deutsches Pärchen kennen. Irgendwann meint er: "Man sieht eh am Bike, ob jemand fahren kann". Für Harry und Lois war das eine Kampfansage.

Nächster Tag bei der Tour. Der Deutsche mit geschätztem 150-160 mm Freerider. Perfektes Freeride-Outfit. Protektoren. Lois und Harry - 80 bzw. 110 mm Hardtail. Perfektes Lycra XC-Outfit. Helm. Deutscher fährt was geht, Harry und Lois picken voll drauf. Deutsche macht in einer Kurve einen kleinen Fehler -> Harry zieht vorbei. 

Ich wegen mangelnder Kondition schon beim Uphill ausgepowert, komme den Dreien trotz 130 mm Bike nicht ganz nach. Aber der Ausdruck in den Gesichtern der anderen Biker, die noch beim  Uphill waren, sagte mehr als 1000 Worte. So: "War das jetzt wirklich war? Hab ich das grad echt gesehen!" Einfach nur geil!

Aber Harry und Lois sind nie wieder so an der Grenze gefahren  :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

ich versteh halt ned wie die da auf ne absenkbare sattelstuetze verzichten, die paar gramm mehr machen den kohl doch auch ned fett?

----------


## Vuntzam

> ich versteh halt ned wie die da auf ne absenkbare sattelstuetze verzichten, die paar gramm mehr machen den kohl doch auch ned fett?


da ist glaub ich eher der finanzielle aspekt der recht teuren investition für 100m strecke entscheident.

----------


## noox

> ich versteh halt ned wie die da auf ne absenkbare sattelstuetze verzichten, die paar gramm mehr machen den kohl doch auch ned fett?


Naja, für einen echten XC-Racer sind 300 Gramm mehr bei höheren Kosten nicht drinnen. Ich hab momentan keine Überblick bei den XC-Bikes, aber mir wäre noch nie ein XC-Bike mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze aufgefallen.

Das ist ja auch bei All-Mountain und Enduro noch nicht Standard - außer im sehr hochpreisigen Segment. Wenn man die 300 Euro wo anders wieder einsparen will, kostet das zusammen nicht nur 200 Euro sondern dann ist man gleich mal bei 600 Euro.


Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, was das da überhaupt für ein Rennen war. Da sind ja alle möglichen Bike-Typen dabei gewesen.

----------


## BoB

in dem video kommt es wohl nicht annähernd rüber wie steil es an der stelle ist, allein wie lang die nach dem sturz noch weiterrutschen...
der typ bei 2:08 (der vordere) fährt da eigentlich ziemlich souverän runter (ohne DH-bike).

----------


## Wild

Hahahahaha sau geil :Smile:  

fast soo gut wie das ^^

----------


## Savage

waaaahhhh da kann ich netmal hinschaun...so heftig.
Versteh sowieso net warum die beim Streetn fast nie Schoner tragen (Knie, Ellbogen) alle heilig Zeiten hat mal einer ah Eierschale auf.
Und so wie der Typ am schluss, das kann ja net sein ernst sein das er auf an Kinderradl ohne Federung so an Drop auch nur versucht  :EEK!:

----------


## kiks

Die eine Stelle der XC Strecke war steiler und schwieriger als jeder Teil der DH-Strecke, was da an herrenlosen Bikes den Hang obegerollt sind war acuh für die Zuschauer nicht ohne. Das hat die Endwertung trotzdem nicht beeinflußt. Der Clip allerdings ist mein Lieblingsvideo der letzten Woche. Hab ihn bestimmt 20 Mal angeschaut und mir jedesmal vor Lachen die Tränen aus den Augen gewischt! Die Continental Championships von Ozeanien im DH waren dagegen direkt langweilig.

----------


## Tyrolens

Steil und Sattelstütze verträgt sich nicht, aber das Hauptproblem scheint diese stark hängende Kurve zu sein.

Ansonsten denke ich, dass es zeit wird, mal ein XC Rennen mit einem guten All Mountain Bike aufzurollen. Das Gewicht eines gut aufgebauten All Mountain Bikes sollte nicht signifikant höher als das eines Durchschnitts-XC-Bikes sein. All Mountain geht ohne Kompromisse mit unter 12 kg, ein älteres, robust aufgebautes XC-Hardtail kommt auf 10,5 kg...

----------


## Pace

> ich versteh halt ned wie die da auf ne absenkbare sattelstuetze verzichten, die paar gramm mehr machen den kohl doch auch ned fett?





> da ist glaub ich eher der finanzielle aspekt der recht teuren investition für 100m strecke entscheident.


quatsch, so ein blödsinn wie absenkbare Sattelstützen ist an einem XC Rennfahrrad schlicht unnötig.
1) wg. Gewicht, eine gutes XC Fully wiegt 8-10kg und 
2) wird ein XC Rennen im uphill gewonnen und nicht im kaum existenten schweren Downhill.

lustiger finde ich die Vollpfosten mit ihren Baggyhosen, sowas hat auf einem Rad -und schon gar nicht in einem Rennen- nichts zu suchen. Wenn ich am So.nachmittag an die Eisdiehle rolle kann ich sowas anziehen, zum Radfahren sicher nicht.

----------


## noox

Du kommst etwas von der anderen Seite.  :Wink:  Mittlerweilen fahren ja schon die meisten ab All-Mountain mit Freeride-Shorts - und da gibt's durchaus welche mit Baggy-Style. Taschen sind einfach praktisch. Klar, für's Treten kann ich nix Schweres in tief liegende Taschen geben, aber für ein paar Geldscheine oder die Liftkarte ist's vorteilhaft. 

Was ich so mitbekommen habe, sind bei vielen XC Rennen -  vorallem in den höheren Klassen - durchaus sehr knackige Downhill-Passagen dabei. Ohne gute Downhill-Qualitäten tut man sich für vorne auch schwer. Allerdings will keiner 300 - 400 g mehr auf den Berg rauftreten, nur damit er dann beim Downhill 10 Sekunden schneller ist.

----------


## waterpistolriot

> Hahahahaha sau geil 
> 
> fast soo gut wie das ^^


also auch wenn ich absolut stoked bin gods&queens in einem bike-vid zu sehen - die stürze ziehen dir echt alles zusammen. v.a. der letzte sprung...omfg!

on topic:
bei dem "xc downhill" musste ich spontan an die "downhill classics" denken  :Big Grin: 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g

----------


## DH_Marco

aber jeder einzelne von den idioten is sich zu cool um sich nur irgendwie mit protektoren, geschweige einem helm zu schützen.... deppen

----------


## Tyrolens

Sind halt BMXer. Bei solchen Videos kann man wenigstens lachen...

----------

